# Intravenous steroids for thyroid eye disease?



## Suki12 (Aug 27, 2012)

HI,

im fairly new hear and would welcome your advice and support. Ive posted on the newbie thread already.

Im a 52 year old female with Graves disease and thyroid eye disease. I was diagnosed in Jan this year after becoming very ill . I started off on 40 mg of Carmibazole and beta blockers but this has been gradually reduced and I appear to be stabalising with 5 mg of Carmibazole at the moment .

Just when I though things were getting better I was diagnosed with thyroid eye disease which is severe and threatening my sight. My opthalmologist wants me to have intravenous steroid therapy over three days to blast my body and try to dampen down the disease. Im terrified to say the least....has anyone here had this ????

They cant go ahead with it immediately as I have constant kidney infections due to a low white blood count. This is being investigated by a haematologist next week. I'm to have bone marrow biopsy I think.

I'm just so fed up with it all and would really appreciate hearing about anyone elses experience of intravenous steroids ???

Thanks for lstening . xx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Suki12 said:


> HI,
> 
> im fairly new hear and would welcome your advice and support. Ive posted on the newbie thread already.
> 
> ...


I would not do that either. That is scary. The only real way to stop the progression is to get rid of the thyroid, wait a couple of months and get radiation to the eyes concurrent w/pred.

That is what I did and it worked. Then I had to wait about 18 months for orbital decompressions and other eye surgeries. I was going blind; so................

Needless to say, I am grateful!


----------

